# VB6 SQL-Abfrageergebnis(aus Access) in Textfeld



## computerhellef24 (26. März 2007)

Hallo miteinander, 

habe eine Verbindung zu einer Access Datenbank und versuche hartnäckig ein Textfeld dazu zu überreden, mir das ergebnis einer SQL-Abfrage auszugeben. Ein Label würde es auch tun.

Soweit als Code hab ich es schon:

```
Dim db as database
Dim SQL as String
Set db = Workspaces(0).opendatabase(app.path + "\test.mdb", false, true)
SQL = "SELECT Server FROM Serverliste WHERE Standort LIKE '" + Combo2.text + "'"
```
Aber wie das SQL-Ergebnis ins Textfeld kriegen, da fällt mir nix zu ein. mit einem Recordset hats nicht geklappt, oder ich hatte einen fehler drin.

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar...


----------



## Alex F. (27. März 2007)

Du musst nur noch ein Recordset öffnen und den Wert auslesen.

```
Dim res as recordset 

.... ' dein bisheriger Code ..

    set res = db.openrecordset(sql)
    
    if not res.eof and not res.bof then
         text1.text = res!Server  ' Alternativ kannst du auch über res.Fields("Server").Value darauf zugreifen
     end if    
   res.close
```
grüsse bb


----------



## computerhellef24 (30. März 2007)

hatte mittlerweile auch noch eine Methode gefunden indem ich die ganze zeile aus der ein Wert gesucht wurde in ein unsichtbares datagrid geladen wurde, und so konnte ich nebenbei ganz einfach die anderen benötigten werte der Zeile auslesen.

Danke trotzdem...


----------

